# p5-Net-HTTP-6.05 trouble



## Kryol (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi
I have net/vmware-vsphere-cli installed. All scripts worked fine. Two days ago I upgraded net/p5-Net-HTTP from 6.03 to 6.05.
Now vsphere based scripts stops working.
e.g.


```
/usr/local/share/examples/vmware-vsphere-cli/performance/viperformance.pl --host XX.XX.XX.XX --server XX.XX.XX.XX --countertype net --samples 1 --instance "*" --username root --password XXXXXXXXX
```

gives me


```
SOAP request error - possibly a protocol issue: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<soapenv:Envelope xmlns:soapenc="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
 xmlns:soapenv="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/"
 xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
 xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
<soapenv:Body>
..... (very long xml string)
```

instead expected performance counters.

Any suggestions

Kryol


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 30, 2012)

net/p5-SOAP-Lite *maybe* had a /mail/p5 dependency upgraded and so *maybe* should be reinstalled.


----------



## parcival (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi, jb_fvwm2
i have the same proble here.
Did you mean you should net/p5-SOAP-Lite reinstall?
If so, that will not help unfortunately.

Otherwise another idea?

Thanks and regards
parcival


----------



## Kryol (Dec 3, 2012)

I reinstalled vmware-vsphere-cli and all dependent packages.
I found that problem appears after upgrade p5-Net-HTTP from 6.03 to 6.05.


----------



## parcival (Dec 3, 2012)

Hm, that will not help me.

I reinstalled make deinstall reinstall all dependencies of vmware-vsphere-cli and the vmware-vsphere-cli self.


```
BUILD_DEPENDS=          p5-Class-MethodMaker>=0:${PORTSDIR}/devel/p5-Class-MethodMaker \
                        p5-Crypt-SSLeay>=0:${PORTSDIR}/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay \
                        p5-XML-LibXML>=0:${PORTSDIR}/textproc/p5-XML-LibXML \
                        p5-UUID>=0:${PORTSDIR}/devel/p5-UUID \
                        p5-Archive-Zip>=0:${PORTSDIR}/archivers/p5-Archive-Zip \
                        p5-SOAP-Lite>=0:${PORTSDIR}/net/p5-SOAP-Lite
RUN_DEPENDS=            p5-Class-MethodMaker>=0:${PORTSDIR}/devel/p5-Class-MethodMaker \
                        p5-Crypt-SSLeay>=0:${PORTSDIR}/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay \
                        p5-XML-LibXML>=0:${PORTSDIR}/textproc/p5-XML-LibXML \
                        p5-UUID>=0:${PORTSDIR}/devel/p5-UUID \
                        p5-Archive-Zip>=0:${PORTSDIR}/archivers/p5-Archive-Zip \
                        p5-SOAP-Lite>=0:${PORTSDIR}/net/p5-SOAP-Lite
```

What am i doing wrong here.
Has anyone an idea?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2012)

It's possible the "fix" in p5-Net-HTTP caused a bug in the code of vmware-vsphere-cli. I would suggest filing a PR or contacting the maintainer (of vmware-vsphere-cli).


----------



## parcival (Dec 3, 2012)

OK, i make a PR will found here:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=174085&cat=


----------



## Kryol (Dec 4, 2012)

Also I make a PR to CPAN:

https://rt.cpan.org/Public/Bug/Display.html?id=81684


----------

